# North Berwick Law



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2022)

Spent a nice night in the Law car park in north Berwick on the POIs. We were the only van there overnight.
Got up next morning and went to the summit, it only took 20 minutes and look at the views. The ruins are an old observation post from Napoleonic times. You can see the Fife coast across the Firth of Forth.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 20, 2022)

Great pictures Bill.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 20, 2022)

That wasn't taken this morning! It's dreich today.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2022)

Scotia said:


> That wasn't taken this morning! It's dreich today.


No we spent Tuesday night there then did the hill on Wednesday morning, before heading to the Dunbar CCC site for a couple of nights.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 20, 2022)

Ye were just ower the hill from us.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 20, 2022)

I sent Izwozral there last year or early this year and the climb nearly killed him and when he got to the top it was faggy.  buts it’s a great overnight stop.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I sent Izwozral there last year or early this year and the climb nearly killed him and when he got to the top it was faggy.  buts it’s a great overnight stop.


Ral needs to get of the fags then Annie, having a fag at the top is not a good idea, particularly when it’s foggy 

Yes it’s a good stop over, will be back.


----------



## runnach (Aug 20, 2022)

I spent at least half a day with Ral when he attended a Drum meet, he needed something printed off. During our time together seeing this and that, including underground Pict house, during our time, Ral never smoked. Must be my calming influence on folks 

A couple of year back grandson and me went up the Law, he was delighted climbing  his first mountain, his words.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2022)

runnach said:


> I spent at least half a day with Ral when he attended a Drum meet, he needed something printed off. During our time together seeing this and that, including underground Pict house, during our time, Ral never smoked. Must be my calming influence on folks
> 
> A couple of year back grandson and me went up the Law, he was delighted climbing  his first mountain, his words.


I don’t know if Ral smokes Terry, I was referring to Annie’s typo from the top of the hill were Annie said it was faggy.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 20, 2022)

I don't smoke and Annie tried to murder me, fact.
Dunno why, it wasn't me that ended our love tryst! 

Terry on the other hand treated me to a grand day out full of history and scenery to die for.
Terry and I are now an item.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 20, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I don’t know if Ral smokes Terry, I was referring to Annie’s typo from the top of the hill were Annie said it was faggy.


I was going to edit it but it was funnier to leave it there are days I love predictive tex.


----------



## runnach (Aug 20, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I was going to edit it but it was funnier to leave it there are days I love predictive tex.


Annie, yon predictive sex can get you in trubble


----------



## runnach (Aug 20, 2022)

izwozral said:


> I don't smoke and Annie tried to murder me, fact.
> Dunno why, it wasn't me that ended our love tryst!
> 
> Terry on the other hand treated me to a grand day out full of history and scenery to die for.
> Terry and I are now an item.


I love you too Ral. Best to keep this quiet, as this is how rumours start. Oh, and what happened in the Pict house, remains in the Pict house.


----------



## runnach (Aug 20, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I sent Izwozral there last year or early this year and the climb nearly killed him and when he got to the top it was faggy.  buts it’s a great overnight stop.


Oh aye, I see it now, could have been worse, Ral could have been up Calton Hill, Edinburgh


----------

